# Hawaii Dive Photos Part 2



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's a few more:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Really REALLY nice. That first one, and the trigger fish smiling are my favorites. What was the gear setup you used for these?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Really REALLY nice. That first one, and the trigger fish smiling are my favorites. What was the gear setup you used for these?


Nikon D90 + 12-24/4 for WA and 105/2.8 for macro. It's in an Ikelite housing and I'm using two Ikelite DS-161 strobes with it.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, I love these photos. . they are awesome! I have the Nikon D90 too and I love it. . just wish I knew how to use all its features. One day when my kids are out of sports and I actually have time, I'd like to take a class, until then I will just continue to get lucky with photos that I take


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Great pics and cool looking fish and other critters


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super pics!


----------



## dealin96 (Jul 13, 2010)

man, how close were those sharks to you?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

dealin96 said:


> man, how close were those sharks to you?


I was within inches of them at times, but I was in a cage. They do cage "dives" (snorkel only) on the North Shore of Oahu. Over the years they have learned that a diesel motor means undersized crab and old bait are thrown overboard so they come up for a free meal anytime they hear a boat - no chum needed. These are Galapagos sharks which are pretty much bottom dwellers. There were probably 20-30 of them around me at any given time and they were all in the 8-12' range. It was pretty cool but not as exciting as I thought it would be.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That Moray Eel is super cool! Those guys can hurt you! I like that trigger fish too! Have you ever had a trigger fish sandwich? Tasty!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never tried a triggerfish sandwich. I think I'll just stick to taking pictures of them and let you eat them.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Amazing shots buddy. Love how vivid the colors are.


----------

